# NDS Logo help



## Quanno (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm looking for a good picture of the NDS logo with a transparant background, like .png or .psd.
Does anyone have one?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ND...earch&meta=

First link:
http://www.rllmukforum.com/lofiversion/ind...hp?t177725.html

EDIT: also
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ND...earch&meta=

First link:
http://www.seeklogo.com/search.html?q=nintendo+ds


----------



## Quanno (Nov 24, 2008)

that one hasn't transparant background.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 24, 2008)

...but it's the .svg, you can play around with it however you want...

2nd POST | Manual Merge

Converted it for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler











EDIT: Gosh, that was big.  Added spoiler tags


----------



## Quanno (Nov 24, 2008)

woa...big!
thank you!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 24, 2008)

My pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!


----------



## Lord Toon (Nov 25, 2008)

Nintendo Logo Resource//

Also, try this place...Better late than never right?//


----------



## Ducky (Nov 25, 2008)

i'd go with never..
Think about it , if ... ...... let me think a bit more....

Better kill a man late , or never?

Or

Better kill a WOMAN late (at night) , or never?

if you kill her at night you'll probably be accused of raping too.


----------

